# Non-native speaker of English



## gjaab

Hi everyone,

I looked at the threads, but still have a question and I marked it in red.

The phrase - Students who are non-native speakers of English...

¿sería?:
Los estudiantes que no son hablantes nativos de/en inglés...

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Ynez

gjaab said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I looked at the threads, but still have a question and I marked it in red.
> 
> The phrase - Students who are non-native speakers of English...
> 
> ¿sería?:
> Los estudiantes que no son hablantes nativos de/en inglés...
> 
> ¡Mil gracias!



de


----------



## Camilo1964

o también: _angloparlantes nativos_.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Masood

Can you also say:
_no son angloparlantes nativos_

Does that sound natural?


----------



## nv1962

As Camilo also suggested: yes.


----------



## Cubanboy

*...los estudiantes que no son angloparlantes nativos.
angloparlante.*
1. adj. anglohablante. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Ynez

Masood said:


> Can you also say:
> _no son angloparlantes nativos_
> 
> Does that sound natural?



Ninguna de estas cosas es realmente natural, porque solo se habla de esta manera en ciertos ámbitos. La versión de "angloparlante" a mí me suena más rebuscada, y menos natural, si cabe. Pero no puedo decir que la otra opción sea _natural_.


----------



## Aserolf

Yo diría:
*Estudiantes angloparlantes cuyo idioma materno no es el inglés*

Es mas larga, pero a mi parecer se oye menos forzada.


----------



## Ynez

Aserolf said:


> Yo diría:
> *Estudiantes angloparlantes cuyo idioma materno no es el inglés*
> 
> Es mas larga, pero a mi parecer se oye menos forzada.
> Sds;o)



Eso ya significa otra cosa, Aserolf.


----------



## Cubanboy

Aserolf said:


> Yo diría:
> *Estudiantes angloparlantes cuyo idioma materno no es el inglés*
> 
> Es mas larga, pero a mi parecer se oye menos forzada.
> Sds;o)
> 
> (Besos a mi querido "Cubanboy" )



*Besos para ti también amiga Aserolf.


----------



## Aserolf

Qué les parece:
*Estudiantes que hablan inglés sin ser su idioma materno.*


----------



## Ynez

Aserolf, es que ni siquiera sabemos si hablan algo de inglés. Solo sabemos que no es su idioma nativo.

Me corrijo, porque el original sí da la idea de que son hablantes de inglés, pero no son nativos. Pues entonces la idea más fiel es lo que tú estás diciendo. Habrá que pensar en una opción natural (que ninguna lo parece). 

Por ahora me quedo con la última que has dado:


> Estudiantes que hablan inglés sin ser su idioma materno.


----------



## gjaab

Considerando mi audencia, prefiero usar ¨no son hablantes nativos...¨  ¿Es demasiado informal?


----------



## SweetSymphony

Y ... estudiantes cuya lengua materna no es el ingles? A mí me suena bien.


----------



## nv1962

Gjaab, the answer to your suggestion depends on what your role as a _translator_ is. If you're translating in the traditional professional sense, you shouldn't vary register. If you're given (have) more leeway, you can do that. Then again, if you _do_ have that flexibility, the more common expression would be _no hablan el inglés como idioma materno._


----------



## Ynez

gjaab said:


> Considerando mi audencia, prefiero usar ¨no son hablantes nativos...¨  ¿Es demasiado informal?


gjaab, no hablamos de estas cosas en lenguaje informal. 

gjaab, y ya que estamos, si nos pusieras un poco más del párrafo, te daríamos la mejor opción.


----------



## SweetSymphony

También podría emplearse 'estudiantes cuyo idioma nativo no es el inglés'


----------



## Mirlo

SweetSymphony said:


> También podría emplearse 'estudiantes cuyo idioma nativo no es el inglés'


 
Mucho más fácil y sencillo.


----------



## gjaab

Bueno - aquí está todo el párrafo:

The Transitional Program of Instruction is for non-native English speaking students who have difficulty with written or spoken English.  

Aprecio la ayuda.  ¿Cómo lo dirían ustedes?


----------



## loladamore

Otra opción podría ser "hablantes no nativos de inglés".


----------



## nv1962

That, in keeping with the register of the source, might be: _estudiantes con un insuficiente dominio del inglés y que tienen dificultades al escribir o hablar el idioma._

There's a very, very awkward redundancy in the English sentence that in my humble opinion _shouldn't_ be replicated in Spanish (i.e. "non-native English speaking ... who have difficulty with written or spoken English" - it suggests all sorts of possible subpopulations, which begs the question as to e.g. non-native English speakers with a master-level knowledge of written and spoken English.)


----------



## Aserolf

SweetSymphony said:


> También podría emplearse 'estudiantes cuyo idioma nativo no es el inglés'


Esta opción no dejaría claro que los estudiantes YA hablan inglés, aunque no sea la lengua materna.

Aunque, según el contexto que ofrece *gjaab*, tal vez pueda funcionar.
 Y también de acuerdo con la explicación de *nv1962* - muy buena respuesta.


----------



## Ynez

gjaab said:


> The Transitional Program of Instruction is for non-native English speaking students who have difficulty with written or spoken English.


Una opción:

_El Programa Adaptativo de Enseñanza está dirigido a estudiantes no nativos que tienen dificultad con el inglés hablado o escrito._

He dicho_ inglés_ solo una vez porque creo que la idea ya queda clara, y como en español es más largo de todas maneras...

He evitado "transición" porque ese término en España se asocia hoy en día a política más que nada.


----------



## Ynez

La de nv1962 me gusta mucho:



> estudiantes con un insuficiente dominio del inglés y que tienen dificultades al escribir o hablar el idioma.


----------



## Masuas

gjaab said:


> The phrase - students who are non-native speakers of english...
> 
> ¿sería?:
> Los estudiantes que no son hablantes nativos de/en inglés...


los estudiantes cuya lengua nativa no es el inglés


----------



## nv1962

El caso es que sí se trata de un sistema de enseñanza transitoria, ya que pretende facilitar una _doble_ transición: a la enseñanza en otro idioma, que es el inglés, y a otro sistema educativo (y que, aunque sea de forma indirecta, también es otro entorno socio cultural). El propósito de la enseñanza transitoria es que los estudiantes luego pasen a incorporarse al sistema tradicional. Hay varios (muchos) tales sistemas o formas de enseñanza transitoria aquí en EE.UU.


----------



## Ynez

Bueno, si ahí la llaman "enseñanza transitoria" en español, estupendo. Yo no hubiera pensado en ese término.


----------



## gjaab

Gracias a todos por las sugerencias.  Las aprecio mucho.   Saludos.


----------



## Masuas

gjaab said:


> Gracias a todos por las sugerencias. Las aprecio mucho. Saludos.


Una más :: los estudiantes cuyo hablar nativo no es el inglés.


----------



## elcastellano

gjaab said:


> ¿sería?:
> Los estudiantes que no son hablantes nativos de/en inglés...


It's Los estudiantes que no son hablantes nativos de inglés...


----------



## Metzaka

'...destinado a estudiantes para quienes el inglés es su segundo idioma, quienes tienen dificultades con el inglés hablado o escrito.'

Saludos


----------



## Masuas

To tell you the truth, I never heard or read the word  "HABLANTE", it sounds so anti-spanish.  I remember the word PARLANTE applied to an object as it is the SPEAKER of an amplifier, but refering to PEOPLE,  hablante SOUNDS LIKE ONE OF THOSE WORDS MADE UP IN NORTH AMERICA,  sort of SPANGLISH.  There are so many that are made up.  Like  " la yarda", meaning the back yard,  LA FRISA, the freezer and so on.
I would never say " hablante".

Good luck !


----------



## aurilla

"El Programa Transicional de Enseñanza para estudiantes cuyo primer idioma no es el inglés y que tienen dificultades para escribir o hablar inglés /dicho idioma".


----------



## Mate

Masuas said:


> To tell you the truth, I never heard or read the word  "HABLANTE", it sounds so anti-spanish.  I remember the word PARLANTE applied to an object as it is the SPEAKER of an amplifier, but refering to PEOPLE,  hablante SOUNDS LIKE ONE OF THOSE WORDS MADE UP IN NORTH AMERICA,  sort of SPANGLISH.  There are so many that are made up.  Like  " la yarda", meaning the back yard,  LA FRISA, the freezer and so on.
> I would never say " hablante".


*hablante.*

 (Del ant. part. act. de _hablar_).
* 1.     * adj. Que habla. U. t. c. s.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## honeydew

Que les parece:

es para estudiantes quienes el Inglés no es su primera lengua/primer idioma...


----------



## Ynez

honeydew said:


> es para estudiantes quienes el Inglés no es su primera lengua/primer idioma...


Eso es incorrecto, aparte de que nadie lo diría.


----------



## honeydew

Me podría explicar por qué.  Si se utiliza en todos los ámbitos el término segundo idioma.

Por ejemplo:  Enseñanza del Inglés como segundo idioma.

¿Por qué no se podría utilizar el término dominio del Español como primer idioma?


----------



## Metzaka

I work for the local school district and these are the terms used:

ESL-English as a Second Language-Inglés Como Segundo Idioma
ELL-English Language Learner-Estudiante del Idioma Inglés/la Lengua Inglesa


----------



## Ynez

honeydew said:


> Me podría explicar por qué.  Si se utiliza en todos los ámbitos el término segundo idioma.
> 
> Por ejemplo:  Enseñanza del Inglés como segundo idioma.
> 
> ¿Por qué no se podría utilizar el término dominio del Español como primer idioma?



Yo no me fijé en esa parte, honeydew, solo vi la primera parte con "quien" y tal. 

En inglés también se habla de "a second language". Luego también se puede incluso hablar de L1, L2. Pero la pregunta original era otra.


----------

